# Any Info on Fisherman's Warehouse Columbus?



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to Fisherman's Warehouse in Columbus?

How does it compare to Gander Mountains? Dick's?

I'm looking as much for hunting as fishing. Do they carry game processing stuff? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Warehouse is a misnomer...small little place with some decent stuff, but not near a warehouse as the name implies...Nothing like Gander..it's not far from you so I suggest a quick trip over to check it out...I don't know about the processing question, so no advice there.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't think they have a website.. and you can't really compare them to big chain company.. they do have a good selection of stuff in their 2 floors of fishing stuff though.. since you are so close to them it may worth your while..  
as far as hunting goes, i know they have some archery stuff in there.. not sure about other thing as i don't go back into the hunting part..


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello. I live close to FW. They do not have a large hunting section but they do have extensive archery related products. I purchased my bow tech bow there and they are good at sizing and setting up bows. Tey have a target range set up to zero the bow as well. I do not think the have much as far as game processing gear outside of jerky cure. They do have an large selection of fishing gear. Though the store is not as large as Gander mtn, The fishing selection is better in my opinion. They have an better selection of musky lures than anybody in the area. They are also wholesale suppliers to many of the local bait and tackle stores in the area. The prices are about the same maybe a little higher overall than gander but it is definatley worth a look. Good luck!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been there once, spent $350+ on two St Croix Classic Cats. If I lived closer, it would be a bad thing.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

they are a great store for sure.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

It's a nice family owned store. prices are a bit higher than Gander, But you can get what you want.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I found that Fishermans warehouse has all the tackle I need to go Flathead fishing. I can't seem to find the heavier lines, and 8/0 to 10/0 hooks, not to mention the bait that is needed for this task at Dick's or Gander Mountain. If you are in the area it's worth a look see.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

they carry a different variety of name brand fishing stuff all tackle shops are worth a shot. They had 2 reels i was looking for but not the poles went to gander for 1 pole and buckeye outdoors for the other.
________
Lovely Wendie99


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

it is a decent shop. nothing is cheap, but they have a nice selection.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Ðe§perado said:


> It's a nice family owned store. prices are a bit higher than Gander, But you can get what you want.



Got a 7" St.Croix from there, exact same price as Gander. 

Pretty good shop, only complaint is there lack of jigheads


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The worst tackle shop I was ever in, really wasn't that bad!!
Kinda like apple pie or pizza, the worst piece I ever had really wasn't that bad.
I know this old adage applies elsewhere but I'll not go there Gentlemen!

I just like being around fishing tackle!
Whenever I travel for business I always look for the ma & pa shops,
I've found some great lures that way!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

It's not what is used to be....they have a lot of tackle that only covers a few bases. For example, tons of musky lures, tons of soft plastics and tons of crankbaits. Then a little bit of the other stuff. Hook selection is better than most, however many of the hooks are the same style just made by different companies. Pretty good as far as the rest of the terminal tackle(bobbers, sinkers, swivels, etc.)

Rods....well, st. croix and loomis....then a lot of what I think are junky surf/catfish rods and a few $250+ st. croix surf rods. 

Reels....they used to have a much more diverse selection, but still better than just about anywhere in Columbus.


----------

